# Importing other types of bees



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

As with the people of our country, we have many Breeds of bees. All were brought here during human migrations to this region. We do have strict policies against the import of other species that are considered a threat to our agricultural systems... species such as Apis Cerana could bring with them the threat of Varroa (J), which our typical Apis Mellifera breeds are not susceptible to. Parasitic species such as africanised bees, cape bees, etc... would disrupt out breeding development and thus hurt our agriculture development, so we have very strict policies against the areas that these bees originate... even after African bees arrived here, our control structure quickly quarantined the areas effected and we have been working to eliminate them since then.

The multiple breeds of Apis Mellifera such as Italian, Carnica, etc... are the most popular species used across the globe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for your answer. Can you tell me more about killer bees? Are they mix beetween american and african?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

The European honey bee Apis Mellifera Ligustica has been managed by commercial and hobby beekeepers worldwide for many centuries and has been selected by beekeepers for desirable traits... principally gentleness, honey production, tendency not to swarm, winter hardiness, color and others. On the other hand, the African honey bee Apis Mellifera Scutellata, has been selected through natural selection for survival in a rough, harsh environment in Africa where predation, climate, etc., have produced an aggressive and hardy race.

The Africanized honey bee is technically referred to as a hybrid which resulted from the cross mating of the African honey bee Apis Mellifera Scutellata and several European honey bee races in Brazil following the accidental release of a reported 26 African queen bees in 1957 from a breeding program in Sao Paulo, Brazil. Evidence of this combination has been based on morphological, behavioral, physiological, chemical, genetic and field population studies. The AHB can best be described by its defensive and other behavioral differences although there are small morphological as well as chemical differences that can be laboratory tested to confirm Africanization. The principal phenotypic characteristics of AHB which distinguish it from the European or domestic honey bee are:

1. Strong Defensive Behavior
2. Aggressive hive defense and stinging is typically 10X as many stings per encounter. AHB responds more quickly, more bees respond, and higher percentage of responders sting.
3. Excessive Swarming
4. Excessive Absconding
5. Excessive Robbing
6. Lack of Selectivity in Choosing Nesting Sites
7. Larger Number of Feral (Wild) Colonies in Given Area (Density)
8. Poor Winter Survival in Cold Climates
9. Colony Take Over
10. Queen Parasitism
11. Drone Drift
12. Suspected Mating Advantage
13. Unpredictable Behavior During Colony Manipulation
14. Nervousness on Combs

The africanization of honey bees in Brazil required approximately 10 years. In South and Central America the AHB has spread at the rate of 200 to 300 miles annually, depending on terrain and available floral resources. From Brazil the AHB has moved southward approximately 1,000 miles into southern Argentina. It moved northward into Panama (3,200 miles) by 1982 and through Central America into southern Mexico (an additional 1,100 miles) by September 1986. Since 1986, it has migrated into Texas eastward to within approximately 60 miles of Louisiana, into Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern California and into extreme southern Oklahoma. Experts do not know why it’s migration eastward during the last ten years has been impeded, except due to natural environmental circumstances. Average annual rainfall exceeding 55 inches appears to adversely affect the establishment of AHB. Infestations now occur in southern Florida and near the port of New Orleans, as well as other regions that have been invaded through package shipments as well as through cross breeding via openly mated queens in the infected areas.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Below is a current map as of 10-2010 of the Africanized Honey Bee Range in the U.S.

Louisiana, is about a 1/4 covered, Florida appears to be about 1/2 covered, Georgia now has 1 or 2 counties, Alabama just the coast region, and Mississippi has not at the present time reported African Bees 

These are just reported African Honey Bee areas.

As you can see by the current map, they are spreading a lot more than some like to admit to.

http://www.stingshield.com/all-us.htm

Merry Christmas and Best Wishes
:lookout: PCM


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr. Russell; is there a simple way for the common folk to distinguish Americanized Bees -other than behavior?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Behavior is not an accurate indicator of genetics. Gentle breeds can quickly become defensive when threatened by predators, bears, skunks, teenagers, or weather, draught, or anything else they feel threatens their existence.
Morphometric analysis is the quickest differentiation. 
AHB are only slightly smaller, hybrids slightly asymetric, and of various colors or shades. USDA-ID and FABIS are the two test considered by authorities for testing. 
Nesting habits, smaller nests, exposed hives, lower sites were previously indicators of AHB, but now EHB select the same nest sites due to reduced wild habitats.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

MichaBees said:


> Mr. Russell; is there a simple way for the common folk to distinguish Americanized Bees -other than behavior?


Behavior is NOT an infallible gauge. In Tuscon they perform analysis based upon wing vein patterns. If the results suggest African bees, DNA testing can confirm. Each step is progressively more expensive, however, so many of us recommend not tolerating aggressive hives, African or not.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

MichaBees said:


> Mr. Russell; is there a simple way for the common folk to distinguish Americanized Bees -other than behavior?


They are somewhat smaller, but by the time you can tell the difference in physical attributes, you will already have noticed their behavioral differences... AHB are hybridised with Italians, thus they can be mistaken at times for feral colonies.... of course it is a good rule of thumb to destroy any colony that 40+% will pour out of when approached. Lol. I know that it may bite me in the rear to say this, but bees should be a regional effort... bee keepers from one region should provide all the needs for that one region (aside from queens of course to keep adding diversity)... this would put an end to the trafficking of pests and disease... it will never happen, but if each of us plays our part to build our operations and those in our regions, from within our regions, there will be much less spread.

I always suggest that Everyone at least attempt to raise queens for their own experience... but in doing so, please be cautious about what other bees may be in your area.... it is beneficial for a region to continue to develop stock that is accustomed to the region, this is easily done through queen trading throughout the region... but if you are in an area that may have AHB, this could spell disaster for many... study your bees, work your hives, when something happens, you will know it immediately... 

Hope this helps... and merry Christmas!


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Best not to import any queens or bee's from anywhere,work with what you already have in your area....select and breed from the best you have,and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Good thing Buckfast Abbey imported bees or there would not be many in GB and we would not have that great Buckfast line in the USA.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Importing queens in order to add separate lineages for diversity is not so bad... but it must be done responsibly... selecting only the best stock and researching and fully understanding the species as well as the pests and environmental concerns of the original place of export.

Bees on the other hand... I see no benefit in importing bees other than supplying for a need... if the bee keepers within the region that has the need would work together to fill that need, importing bees would not be necessary... tough to say, being a package producer... but its true... this is my fear about all of the "treatment free" packages that are starting to be produced... the bees in the package are there to build wax to start off the hive, being from treated colonies doesn't have anything to do with the hive that they are starting... but if they are not from treated colonies, they will surly be carrying pests and continuing the spread.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Good thing Buckfast Abbey imported bees or there would not be many in GB and we would not have that great Buckfast line in the USA.


 Dream on,i live 30 miles away from buckfast abbey,and have plenty of the buckfast genes in my bee's,and the very best went to germany and other parts of europe,our lost friend, Brother Adam made sure of that before he died.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

The true buckfast stock that was brought to the US was killed in transit many years ago... we use semen imports now to attempt to reproduce it, but it will never be what brother Adam produced.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought the Buckfast stocks coming through Canada are not popsickle papas? They sure are lighter and gentler than the Texas Buckfast. I hope they are not illegal immigrants because they really chase down shb and mites.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Still not the same.... I believe they came from Denmark... Buckfast was a strain of bee and as such each generation alters it... sadly, with the loss of Brother Adam, we will never again have the exact strain.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

<<In Slovenia we have strict policy that we can have only our own carniolan bee (more) and other are not allowed.>>

How come? Slovenia is in the EU and if someone wants to import queens from another EU country or even a third country and the paperwork is in order the Slovenian authorities cannot reject the import. Thousands of queens are exported from Slovenia every year to other EU countries. Slovenia likes to export their produce but doesn't accept imports from other EU countries - ILLEGAL!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

They came through Bill Ferguson http://www.fergusonapiaries.on.ca/genetictest.html


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

That's right. I think Bill got his from Denmark.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

rrussell6870 said:


> That's right. I think Bill got his from Denmark.


 From Keld perhaps.
http://www.buckfast.dk/uk.htm


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Pete,

That is exactly where I believe he got his stock... do you know Keld?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

rrussell6870 said:


> Pete,
> 
> That is exactly where I believe he got his stock... do you know Keld?


 Robert.
Yes,not actually met him in person,but chat via e mail/phone,and have some island mated buckfast queens comming from him this summer,to add to the genetics of my own buckfasts.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

He has some nice bees... but then again, I bet yours are great too.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

He has,and i already have some of them,so yes i have as well..lol.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Lol. You have my address, right?


----------

